# Hopefully Getting A Call



## JBrock (30 Mar 2011)

I have had my application in since Jan 1st for Armoured, Combat Engineer, and Infantry for my three main choices. I know these trades open in April so I've been itching for a phone call haha. I've noticed that some other people here have been getting calls. 

Really looking forward to getting on with the process and progressing towards the career i've been wanting so badly.
Friends of mine keep telling me how much of a blast they're having which doesn't help what so ever but I love hearing their stories!


----------



## jwtg (30 Mar 2011)

JBrock said:
			
		

> I know these trades open in April ...


Impressive, because it's still March!  You seem to have inside info.

Without sources, that tends to go really well around here


----------



## JBrock (30 Mar 2011)

Going by what my recruiter has said, my bad.


----------



## jwtg (30 Mar 2011)

Fair enough- thank you for the qualification.

My question now is are you *positive* they said THOSE trades will open?  Or they said TRADES will open?

As far as I know (and from what I gather combing these boards) people don't actually know what trades will be open- with many people hinting that the combat arms might not among them.  

Everything is hearsay until it's officially released.


----------



## JBrock (30 Mar 2011)

No problem jwtg, in response to your question I can say that I am positive that my recruiter said those three trades would open in April. He gave me a few numbers as well in regards to the amount of positions that will be filled from the Halifax office. 

I can agree with you about the possibility that the combat arms trades might not open this year. When I originally applied in Jan and spoke with a few different recruiters there, many told me it was unlikely the trades I wanted would open because of an excess in the Infantry being dispursed into other combat arms trades. 

We'll see what happens though, I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sigger (30 Mar 2011)

Here is to hoping!  :cheers: Good luck!


----------



## Sizzle709 (30 Mar 2011)

I too am awaiting my call but for ACISS (Merit Listed), Combat Engineer or Field Artillery! All you can do now is wait and we shall hopefully know by next week.

Good luck! Do everything you can to make the time go by easier.


----------



## mwc (30 Mar 2011)

I have had my application in for those same 3 trades since July 5th, 2010. Lets hope I can finally write the CFAT!


----------



## Johansen (31 Mar 2011)

If you haven't at least booked your CFAT by now, I would call your local CFRC. I had both my CFAT and interview schedueled a few weeks after I had handed in my application.

Just a thought..


----------



## mwc (31 Mar 2011)

Might give them a call tomorrow, as of February they wouldn't let me do anything.


----------



## denimboy (31 Mar 2011)

Since November 2010 they wouldn't let me apply for Infantry knowing it was closed and unlikely to open. Last month I've been told by CFRC they KNEW it wouldn't open in April. I will give another call tomorrow. 

Let's just hope your recruiter was right.


----------



## Philippe.Boisseau (1 Apr 2011)

JBrock said:
			
		

> No problem jwtg, in response to your question I can say that I am positive that my recruiter said those three trades would open in April. He gave me a few numbers as well in regards to the amount of positions that will be filled from the Halifax office.
> 
> I can agree with you about the possibility that the combat arms trades might not open this year. When I originally applied in Jan and spoke with a few different recruiters there, many told me it was unlikely the trades I wanted would open because of an excess in the Infantry being dispursed into other combat arms trades.
> 
> We'll see what happens though, I've got my fingers crossed!



Pretty much in the same position here, except i am applying for :
- Transmission Officer
- Construction Engineering
- Aerospatial Controler

I've been told these trades didn't get much applications as of now. Also, I should be expecting a call in the next 2 weeks.

Got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Booty22 (2 Apr 2011)

Philippe.Boisseau said:
			
		

> Pretty much in the same position here, except i am applying for :
> - Transmission Officer
> - Construction Engineering
> - Aerospatial Controler
> ...




I was told about two weeks aswell. Goodluck!


----------



## Sizzle709 (2 Apr 2011)

Booty22 said:
			
		

> I was told about two weeks aswell. Goodluck!



When you were you told two weeks if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Philippe.Boisseau (2 Apr 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> When you were you told two weeks if you don't mind my asking?



On friday. That would be April 1st 2011, they told me to expect a call WITHIN the next 2 weeks. Could be faster i guess!


----------



## ringknocker82 (2 Apr 2011)

denimboy said:
			
		

> Since November 2010 they wouldn't let me apply for Infantry knowing it was closed and unlikely to open. Last month I've been told by CFRC they KNEW it wouldn't open in April. I will give another call tomorrow.
> 
> Let's just hope your recruiter was right.



Was just with my recruiter yesterday and he said infantry officer has opened and positions for infanteers have opened, however, they're only taking the cream of the crop. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sizzle709 (2 Apr 2011)

Philippe.Boisseau said:
			
		

> On friday. That would be April 1st 2011, they told me to expect a call WITHIN the next 2 weeks. Could be faster i guess!



Same boat then, I'd say i'll see you at Basic!


----------



## Philippe.Boisseau (2 Apr 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> Same boat then, I'd say i'll see you at Basic!



Let's hope for it.


----------



## JBrock (2 Apr 2011)

This is great news! Where are you applying from Sizzle?


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (2 Apr 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> Same boat then, I'd say i'll see you at Basic!



Hope theres room for me in that boat too, cause i'm in it hahah


----------



## Philippe.Boisseau (2 Apr 2011)

EastCoastDreamer said:
			
		

> Hope theres room for me in that boat too, cause i'm in it hahah



Lucky you  :threat: I will post here as soon as I get my call. If i ever do haha  ;D


----------



## Sizzle709 (2 Apr 2011)

JBrock said:
			
		

> This is great news! Where are you applying from Sizzle?



I am applying from St. Johns, Newfoundland. Hell of a wait.



			
				EastCoastDreamer said:
			
		

> Hope theres room for me in that boat too, cause i'm in it hahah



Hop aboard my friend


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (3 Apr 2011)

Haha id' say. My application has been in about 11 months now i think. 2 years ago i applied ROTP, but back out for very very stupid reasons. Currently going EO tech and i'm from New Brunswick. Called CFRC twice this week, didn't get much out of them the first time, the second time they told me to call back Monday afternoon and they will know more. They seemed to think there were only 5 EO tech positions, i don't know if they were being sarcastic or not. We'll see!


----------



## Booty22 (3 Apr 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> When you were you told two weeks if you don't mind my asking?





On april 1st.  I'm paitently waiting.


----------



## Booty22 (3 Apr 2011)

Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> I am applying from St. Johns, Newfoundland. Hell of a wait.
> 
> Hop aboard my friend



Awesome Sizzle, I from NL also!!


----------



## JBrock (3 Apr 2011)

Dartmouth NS here  iper:


----------



## Precept (3 Apr 2011)

JBrock said:
			
		

> Dartmouth NS here  iper:



*Gasps* The Dark Side!!!


----------



## JBrock (3 Apr 2011)

Hahah, No doubt more people will start using that name now that the bridge fares have increased. 
Always wondered where that nickname originated from.


----------



## Sizzle709 (3 Apr 2011)

Booty22 said:
			
		

> Awesome Sizzle, I from NL also!!



Always good to have another Newfie around, heres to hoping the same basic my brother!


----------



## taerakwon (4 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Well here we go, Monday April 4th. We should see a big stream of offers going out this week... cross your fingers everyone.



Crossing fingers with you 
AEC, allow me in! I will do my best!! 
XD


----------



## Cloud (4 Apr 2011)

taerakwon said:
			
		

> Crossing fingers with you
> AEC, allow me in! I will do my best!!
> XD



I'll jump on that band wagon too.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## StonedViper (4 Apr 2011)

I will join the bandwagon too, crossing my fingers that I will be a phone call this week...


----------



## Booty22 (4 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Well here we go, Monday April 4th. We should see a big stream of offers going out this week... cross your fingers everyone.





I would be the happiest guy in the world if I get a call this week!



			
				Sizzle709 said:
			
		

> Always good to have another Newfie around, heres to hoping the same basic my brother!



I currently reside in Paradise, what about you bud?


----------



## Sizzle709 (4 Apr 2011)

Booty22 said:
			
		

> I currently reside in Paradise, what about you bud?



Originally from St. Johns but currently in CBS. Still no call today.


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (4 Apr 2011)

Called the CFRC Fredericton today and they said that they had no dates for basic yet therefore couldn't offer any jobs. Hopefully soon.


----------



## sky777 (4 Apr 2011)

Any DEO got the call last week?


----------



## Deleted member 41807 (4 Apr 2011)

Infared said:
			
		

> Called the CFRC Fredericton today and they said that they had no dates for basic yet therefore couldn't offer any jobs. Hopefully soon.



Good day,

Good to hear that you were able to contact your CFRC, been trying for the past few hours. When he told you that, did he mean that post-April 1st offers will not have BMQ commencing late April?

regards
sleath


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (4 Apr 2011)

That's how i understood it, but he didn't say for sure.


----------

